# GravityPilots Enduro-Biketreff



## Morti (15. September 2009)

Hallo Biker,

ab sofort findet jeden Dienstag der GP-Enduro-Biketreff statt.

Treffpunkt ist der obere Parkplatz an der Fasanerie (direkt vorm Eingang des Schützenhauses),  Zeitpunk 17:00 Uhr.
Eventuelle Absagen werden rechtzeitig hier bekannt gegeben.

Gäste sind jederzeit herzlich Willkommen, fahren aber auf eigene Verantwortung. Das Tragen eines Helmes ist Pflicht, Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschoner werden empfohlen.

Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich jeweils nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer, es wird niemand zurück gelassen.
Also traut Euch, wir beißen nicht 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## p.2-max (15. September 2009)

dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deviator (15. September 2009)

Enduro empfohlen oder auch mit XC-Hardtail fahrbar?


----------



## Morti (15. September 2009)

deviator schrieb:


> Enduro empfohlen oder auch mit XC-Hardtail fahrbar?



natürlich auch mit hardtail fahrbar!

sprünge und/oder hindernisse sind immer umfahrbar, von daher keine sorge.


----------



## deviator (15. September 2009)

dann demnächst gerne mal dabei, wenns passt, Hardtail ist im Moment leider zerlegt, wegen Rundüberholung...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (15. September 2009)

Mist 
eben erst gekommen und nächste Woche Seminar.
Dann braucht man ja schon ne Lampe 

Hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß.


----------



## Morti (15. September 2009)

so, war eine super runde heute, hat spass gemacht 

waren ja doch einige am start, hat mich gefreut


----------



## f.topp (15. September 2009)

Jup, war super... nochmal danke an Markus und Max fürs ziehen.... allein wär ich da nich drüber...


----------



## slottfreunde (20. September 2009)

findet die enduro- Runde auch mal an einem anderen tag statt? Ich hätte mal Intresse aber Dienstag geht wegen Arbeit bei mir leider gar nicht.


----------



## Morti (20. September 2009)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> findet die enduro- Runde auch mal an einem anderen tag statt? Ich hätte mal Intresse aber Dienstag geht wegen Arbeit bei mir leider gar nicht.



dienstags ist fest, aber wir können gerne auch an einem anderen tag eine zusätzliche tour einbauen.

nächste woche siehts aber zeitlich nicht gut aus: mittwoch abend steht nachwuchsförderung in dirtville an und donnerstag muss ich kräfte sammeln für den letzten ixs-cup am wochenende


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. September 2009)

Ich würde ggf. am WE ne Runde drehen! Bei Interesse posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (22. September 2009)

so, heute ist es schon wieder soweit 

start wie immer um 17 Uhr, gäste sind herzlich willkommen.

nachdem einige leute bedenken wegen fahrtechnik geäussert haben: 
wer konditionell fit genug ist, um auf den schläferskopf und auf die hohe wurzel zu fahren, der braucht sich keine sorgen machen. bei der abfahrt wird auf wunsch an jedem sprung/hinderniss angehalten und tips gibts auch


----------



## Jeff-Banks (22. September 2009)

Hallo!
Also ich hätte schon interesse mal mit euch die Tour zu drehen, aber macht ihr die jetzt wirklich wöchentlich? Auch im Dunkeln? Denn leider muss ich derzeit noch auf meinen Dämpfer warten.
Ach und noch was, in welcher Stadt ist die Fasanerie? 
Sorry bin zugezogen und hab hier noch nicht so die Ortskenntnisse.
Danke


----------



## Morti (22. September 2009)

Jeff-Banks schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Also ich hätte schon interesse mal mit euch die Tour zu drehen, aber macht ihr die jetzt wirklich wöchentlich? Auch im Dunkeln? Denn leider muss ich derzeit noch auf meinen Dämpfer warten.
> Ach und noch was, in welcher Stadt ist die Fasanerie?
> Sorry bin zugezogen und hab hier noch nicht so die Ortskenntnisse.
> Danke



hallo,

ja, die tour findet wöchentlich statt.
wie es aussieht, wenn es früh dunkel wird müssen wir spontan entscheiden. ich persönlich finde night-rides auch geil 

die fasanerie findest du, wenn du von wiesbaden richtung taunusstein fährst


----------



## Dave 007 (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte Interesse an einer Tour am Wochenende.

Springen kann ich allerdings überhaupt nicht, die meisten Hindernisse gehen aber schon.
Auf die Wurzel bzw. SK komme ich, fahre aber auch bergauf nicht wahnsinnig schnell.
Wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn bergauf?


----------



## Morti (22. September 2009)

Dave 007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte Interesse an einer Tour am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



immer so schnell, dass alle mitkommen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. September 2009)

Ich hoffe ich Packs heute auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toslson (22. September 2009)

auf empfehlung von f.topp komme ich gerne mal als gast mit
lg t aus t


----------



## p.2-max (22. September 2009)

so bin auch heute wieder dabei, letzte feintuning masnahmen an der kondition vor thale können net schaden!!! 

bis um 5!

max


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2009)

Hmm, Mosbach, Belzbach, Kohlheck -> Fasanerie. Ich hoffe ich find`s!


---


wenige Stunden später: hab`s gefunden, aber zuerst 10min in Biebrich vor der Schranke gewartet. In Dotzheim hat mich dann einer auf Nachfrage nach der Fasanerie in den Schelmengraben geschickt. Wollte es gar nicht glauben, als mich dort wieder jemand zurück schickte. War gegen 17:40 am Schützenhaus, kannte SK und Krater und fand dann zwangsläufig auch wo`s runter geht.  Am Brunnen waren gerade vier sehr junge DH`ler, die sich anschickten ihre Maschinen hoch zu schieben. Naja, dafür hat man runter dann noch mehr Spaß! Für nächstes Mal weiß ich dann wie ich fahren muß um pünktlich zu sein...


----------



## Morti (22. September 2009)

war eine sehr angenehme truppe heute, vielen dank an alle mitfahrer, hat mich gefreut dass so viele dabei waren 

@arachne

schade, wir waren noch bis 17:30 am parkplatz, da haben wir uns knapp verpasst.....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. September 2009)

Jupp, war subba!!!


----------



## Solidrock1 (25. September 2009)

Moin, alle zusammen

Ich bin auch aus Wiesbaden und fahre seit ein paar Monaten regelmäßig mit ein paar Freunden, größtenteils Tourenlastig, aber inzwischen auch mehr und mehr Downhill. Dienstag und Freitag fahren wir immer unsere schnelle Feierabendrunde: Nerotal - Platte - Kellerskopf - Rambach - Nerotal 
Sonntag vormittags fahren wir unsere größere Runde: Nerotal - Platte - Eiserne Hand - Schläferskopf - Hohe Wurzel - Nerotal, von der HW geht es dann den blauen Trail runter Richtung Chausseehaus, danach wieder rauf auf den Schläferskopf und diesen total verbockten Trail durch die Baumschule runter. Die Strecken sind nicht exakt, aber da keiner von uns ein GPS hat, hab ich die einfach mal ungefähr von Hand angelegt. 

Was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn so? Sind immer auf der Suche nach neuen Varianten.

Greetz, Solidrock1


----------



## Dave 007 (25. September 2009)

Hallo,
ist am Sam. oder Son. eine Enduro-Tour in der Gegend Hohe Wurzel / Schläferskopf geplant?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. September 2009)

Dienstags fahren wir in der Regel von der Fasanerie auf die hohe Wurzel, von da den Trail runter zum kneippbecken , wieder hoch zum schläferskopf und wieder zurück zur Fasanerie.
Wir fahren aber auch andere Touren, immer unterschiedlich! Gestern rund um Johannisberg, das war traumhaft und wird deshalb nächsten Samstag wiederholt!! Fahrt doch einfach mal mit.

Heute fahre ich ggf noch ne runde DH...


----------



## heppi (27. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne mal am Dienstag bei euch reinschnuppern bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher ob meine Fitness dazu ausreicht - bin noch recht neu in der Szene. Hab am Samstag mal die Runde Eltville-Hausen-Wurzel und dann den Trail runter gewagt. Habs es zwar gepackt, aber viel mehr gibt mein Akku momentan nicht her. 

Mein Bike ist ein All Mountain Fully, Helm hab ich auch, Beleuchtung noch nicht (schenk ich mir bald zum Geburtstag ).

Falls das genügt würde ich mich freuen, mal mitzufahren.

Gruß Heppi


----------



## Morti (28. September 2009)

heppi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal am Dienstag bei euch reinschnuppern bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher ob meine Fitness dazu ausreicht - bin noch recht neu in der Szene. Hab am Samstag mal die Runde Eltville-Hausen-Wurzel und dann den Trail runter gewagt. Habs es zwar gepackt, aber viel mehr gibt mein Akku momentan nicht her.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heppi,

Dein Fitness-Level reicht sicherlich aus, um bei uns mitzufahren. Wie oben schon gesagt, passt sich die Geschwindigkeit immer dem langsamsten Fahrer an (und niemand wird deswegen schief angesehen).
Ein All-Mountain-Fully ist doch für eine Enduro-Runde bestens geeignet, Beleuchtung wird in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen noch nicht notwendig sein.

Also, keine Sorge, schau einfach vorbei und fahr mit 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heppi (28. September 2009)

Okay dann werde ich es mal wagen 

Bin morgen zwar beruflich in Limburg, aber normalerweise sollte ich es bis 17.00 schaffen.


----------



## deviator (29. September 2009)

ich versuchs heute auch, kann aber sein, dass ich es zeitlich nicht bis 17:00 schaffe.


----------



## Morti (29. September 2009)

und schon wieder Dienstag 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie (vor der Schiessanlage) um 17 Uhr.

Ich freu mich


----------



## HendrikS (29. September 2009)

Wie lange geht die Runde ca., weil ich danach noch Training hab... Würde auch gern vorbei schauen.


----------



## MaSt (29. September 2009)

Ist es notwendig Licht zu haben oder ist man vor der Dunkelheit wieder zurück (also kurz vor 19 Uhr)?


----------



## f.topp (29. September 2009)

ja so kurz vor sieben sind wir wieder zurück


----------



## vest (29. September 2009)

Ich meld mich auch als Gastfahrer an.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Morti (29. September 2009)

und wieder zuhause...

war eine nette runde heute und hat, abgesehen von hendriks sturz, spass gemacht 

@hendrik
tut mir leid, dass es direkt bei der ersten teilnahme zu bodenkontakt kam. ich hoffe dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist und es deinem kopf bald wieder besser geht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

am Samstag gibt's die nächste Gravity Pilots Enduro Tour! Gefahren wird wie immer im lockeren Tempo, so dass alle folgen können. Es wird sich am Langsamsten orientiert. 

Geplant sind ca. 2,5 - 3 Std. Fahrtzeit, Überwiegend auf trails. Die trails sind echt wunderschön und einfach der Knaller - technisch aber nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Es kann also wirklich jeder, von Einsteiger bis Crack, mitfahren. 

Los geht's um 14:00 Uhr am Samstag, dem 03.10.09. Treffpunkt in Johannisberg (65366, Am alten Rathaus, Straße: Im Flecken). Wir fahren dann auch entsprechend rund um Johannisberg, mal auf den Taunus-Hauptkamm, mal an den vorgeschobenen Hängen. Es kommen so ca. 500 hm zusammen. 

Anschließend (so gegen ca. 17:00 Uhr) können wir bei mir zuhause im Hof noch gerne etwas grillen und ein paar Weinschorle schlürfen. Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen, bitte nur eine pm zur Anmeldung schicken oder hier posten. Essen/Getränke können wir kaltstellen, außerdem haben wir noch ca. 20 Würstchen eingelagert! 

Freue mich!
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (30. September 2009)

@ Hendrik Gute besserung auch von mir. 
@ Sepp bin sa. dabei und die Dagmar kommt auch mit


----------



## HendrikS (30. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

nochmal dickes Dankeschön an alle Anwesenden für eure Hilfe. Bin noch bis Freitag im Krankenhaus zwecks Beobachtung. Hab ne Gehirnerschütterung u bisl matschiges Gesicht. 
Hat bis dahin trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Viele Grüsse
Hendrik


----------



## heppi (30. September 2009)

Oje, hatte sowas schon vermutet, dir hats deinen Schädel aber auch richtig durchgeschüttelt. Wünsch dir gute Besserung!

Nochmal Danke dass ich mitfahren durfte, hat echt Fun gemacht, auch wenn ich noch einiges dazulernen muss.


----------



## Morti (30. September 2009)

HendrikS schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> nochmal dickes Dankeschön an alle Anwesenden für eure Hilfe. Bin noch bis Freitag im Krankenhaus zwecks Beobachtung. Hab ne Gehirnerschütterung u bisl matschiges Gesicht.
> Hat bis dahin trotzdem Spass gemacht.
> ...



hallo hendrik,

ich wünsch dir gute besserung und dass du schnell wieder auf den beinen bist


----------



## deviator (2. Oktober 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Los geht's um 14:00 Uhr am Samstag, dem 03.10.09. Treffpunkt in Johannisberg (65366, Am alten Rathaus, Straße: Im Flecken). Wir fahren dann auch entsprechend rund um Johannisberg, mal auf den Taunus-Hauptkamm, mal an den vorgeschobenen Hängen. Es kommen so ca. 500 hm zusammen.
> 
> ...



fährt jemand von wiesbaden aus dorthin?


----------



## Morti (6. Oktober 2009)

haben alle angst vorm regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HendrikS (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich pausiere diese Woche


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin leicht angeschlagen seit gestern. Ist aber schon wieder besser. 
Hoffe die Woche noch mal ne Rund zu drehen.

Heute aber nicht!


----------



## slottfreunde (6. Oktober 2009)

ich habe nächste woche urlaub und habe intresse am dienstag mal mitzufahren.
fahrt ihr nächsten dienstag? ich fahre auch wenn so ein wetter wie heute ist.

fest zusagem kann ich aber noch nicht ich versuch mein bestes


cu


----------



## Romarius (6. Oktober 2009)

gerade diesen Fred entdeckt. würde sehr gerne mal mitfahren. wie kommt man mit den Öffentlichen ab Mainz hin? Wi Hbf und weiter?
fahre normalerweise immer im Pfälzer Wald, der ist aber für unter der Woche bisschen weit...
~Hm/Tour?


----------



## f.topp (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Romarius,
vom hbf mit dem Stadtbus nr.14 (glaub ich) nach klarenthal und dann den rest über straße.
Oder über Kohlheck, ist glaub ich die nr 4, von der polizeischule rollste in 5min zur fasanerie. An der fasanerie links vorbei zum alten schützenhaus.


----------



## Morti (7. Oktober 2009)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> ich habe nächste woche urlaub und habe intresse am dienstag mal mitzufahren.
> fahrt ihr nächsten dienstag? ich fahre auch wenn so ein wetter wie heute ist.
> 
> fest zusagem kann ich aber noch nicht ich versuch mein bestes
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe nächste woche auch urlaub 

dienstag wird auf jedenfall gefahren, wir können aber gerne zusätzlich was ausmachen. schreib mir einfach eine pm wenn du zeit und lust hast.

andreas


----------



## deviator (7. Oktober 2009)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hi Romarius,
> vom hbf mit dem Stadtbus nr.14 (glaub ich) nach klarenthal und dann den rest über straße.
> Oder über Kohlheck, ist glaub ich die nr 4, von der polizeischule rollste in 5min zur fasanerie. An der fasanerie links vorbei zum alten schützenhaus.



linie 33 fährt sogar bis fasanerie.


----------



## slottfreunde (8. Oktober 2009)

@morti, habe dir eine pm geschrieben, hoffe sie kommt an.
vorschlag montag morgen?


----------



## Morti (9. Oktober 2009)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> @morti, habe dir eine pm geschrieben, hoffe sie kommt an.
> vorschlag montag morgen?



schon beantwortet, montag bin ich leider verhindert


----------



## slottfreunde (12. Oktober 2009)

Muß leider für diensag absagen, mir ist meine schaltung und schaltauge abgerissen und die reparatour dauert mindestens bis samstagund das in meinem urlaub.

@morti, da ich dienstags sonst nicht kann schreibe ich dir noch mal eine pm ob wir uns mal wann anders treffen können.

viel spaß morgen bei dem tollen herbstwetter, ich finde es genial bei dem regen und matsch zu fahren. viel spaß


cu torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (12. Oktober 2009)

danke für die wegbeschreibung. sollte es nicht regnen, bin ich dabei. (ist immer blöd durchnässt mit zub/bus ewig zurückzufahren)
könnte mir wer noch ne handynummer geben (pn), dass ich evtl verspätung weitergeben kann?


----------



## Morti (12. Oktober 2009)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> Muß leider für diensag absagen, mir ist meine schaltung und schaltauge abgerissen und die reparatour dauert mindestens bis samstagund das in meinem urlaub.
> 
> @morti, da ich dienstags sonst nicht kann schreibe ich dir noch mal eine pm ob wir uns mal wann anders treffen können.
> 
> ...



sehr ärgerlich.....

aber wir werden noch öfters gelegenheit zum biken haben


----------



## Morti (12. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> danke für die wegbeschreibung. sollte es nicht regnen, bin ich dabei. (ist immer blöd durchnässt mit zub/bus ewig zurückzufahren)
> könnte mir wer noch ne handynummer geben (pn), dass ich evtl verspätung weitergeben kann?



du hast pm


----------



## f.topp (12. Oktober 2009)

werde versuchen morgen auch zu kommen, is aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Morti (13. Oktober 2009)

17 Uhr Fasanerie


----------



## toslson (13. Oktober 2009)

versuche auch mal zu euch runterzurollen


----------



## p.2-max (13. Oktober 2009)

bin heute auch definitiv dabei!!! freu mich auf die schlammschlacht


----------



## Morti (13. Oktober 2009)

p.2-max schrieb:


> bin heute auch definitiv dabei!!! freu mich auf die schlammschlacht



das wird in der tat eine schlammige angelegenheit


----------



## p.2-max (13. Oktober 2009)

aus faulheit habe ich auch gleich mal muddy mary drauf gelassen, nur das hochkurbeln, egal bergab ist trumpf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (13. Oktober 2009)

so, war wieder mal eine lustige runde 

vielen dank an die mitfahrer, gerne wieder


----------



## p.2-max (13. Oktober 2009)

war geil heute, auch wenn ich schon wieder nen platten hatte... *grrrr*  

ne war geil und ich freu mich aufs nächstemal.


----------



## Morti (13. Oktober 2009)

p.2-max schrieb:


> war geil heute, auch wenn ich schon wieder nen platten hatte... *grrrr*
> 
> ne war geil und ich freu mich aufs nächstemal.



mit Continental wär das nicht passiert


----------



## slottfreunde (13. Oktober 2009)

ja hat echt spaß gemacht, schade das es so früh dunkel wird.
hoffe wir finden noch mal zeit zum biken.

cu torsten( der wieder ein funktionstüchtiges bike hat )


----------



## toslson (13. Oktober 2009)

Morti schrieb:


> so, war wieder mal eine lustige runde
> 
> vielen dank an die mitfahrer, gerne wieder



schönes Wetter wars nette Leute was will "mann" mehr
danke euch 
lg TosL aus T


----------



## Morti (20. Oktober 2009)

so, heute gehts wieder rrrrrrrrrrruuuuuund 

da wir letzte woche schon fast im dunkeln angekommen sind, wollte ich heute bereits um 16 uhr starten.

treffpunkt parkplatz fasanerie, 16 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (20. Oktober 2009)

muss mal gucken ob ich komme, da ich noch keinen neuen mantel habe und nich auf dauer schlauch zerstörung stehe^^

aber wird sich bestimmt was finden...


----------



## f.topp (20. Oktober 2009)

Kann leider nicht. Hab handgelenk u. knie. Schönen gruß an den wasserhäuschendrop, ich komm wieder....


----------



## p.2-max (20. Oktober 2009)

na dann gute besserung!!!


----------



## p.2-max (27. Oktober 2009)

heute ist dienstag und irgendwie weiß ich net ob enduro tour ist oder net???

max


----------



## Morti (27. Oktober 2009)

p.2-max schrieb:


> heute ist dienstag und irgendwie weiß ich net ob enduro tour ist oder net???
> 
> max



hallo max,

aufgrund der zeitumstellung wird es jetzt zu früh dunkel, ich werde die enduro-touren ab sofort samstags anbieten. dazu gibts aber nochmal einen extra thread.
ich kann heute frühestens um 16 uhr schluss machen, bis wir dann auf dem bike sitzen wirds schon düster.....


----------



## p.2-max (27. Oktober 2009)

ok geht klar!


----------



## slottfreunde (27. Oktober 2009)

@morti, Samstags könnte ich vielleicht auch mal vorbeischauen. wann solls den losgehen.

cu torsten


----------



## p.2-max (22. Juni 2010)

so also ich weiß ja net, aber bissl eingeschlafen ists hier.

ich bin heute wieder aufm rad, 18 uhr fasanerie auf dem parkplatz neben dem schiesstand.

gruß max


----------

